# elektronische akte



## Liebhaberstück (10. Nov 2005)

hallo!

ich habe folgendes problem:
ich habe eine access-datenbank in der zu einer bestimmten ID mehrere dokumente (word, jpg...) abgelegt sind.
nun will ich ein java programm schreiben in dem ich mir, nach eingabe der id, alle zu dieser id gehörenden dokumente auflisten lassen kann...
kann mir vielleicht jemand mit einer idee weiterhelfen oder sagen, wo ich ein bespielprogramm herkriegen könnte?

ich danke euch im voraus
cora


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2005)

Kannst du dein Problem eingrenzen oder hast du absolut null Plan wo du anfangen sollst ?


----------



## Liebhaberstück (16. Nov 2005)

hi!

also sehr kann ich mein problem nicht eingrenzen, weil ich wirklich nicht weiß wo ich anfangen soll...

ich habe nun eine kleine oberfläche geschrieben, auf der in ein textfeld eine ID eingegeben wird.
nun soll, wenn ich eine ID eingebe eine liste ausgegeben werden in der die OLE objekte aus der datenbank ausgegeben werden, die zu dieser ID gehören... per klick sollte man diese dann auch öffnen können

ich versuchs, wenns unverständlich war, gern nochmal zu erklären =)


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2005)

Schau mal ob du damit zurecht kommst

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel20_000.htm#Xxx999378


----------



## Robt (17. Nov 2005)

Nur mal zum Verständnis, du hast absolut keine Ahnung wie du an das Problem herangehen sollst, right? Bräuchtest demnach Schritt für Schritt kleine Ansatzpunkt?!?!
Da es schon eine Woche her ist....falls noch Bedarf besteht, schreib es.

Robt


----------



## Liebhaberstück (17. Nov 2005)

hi robt...

ja, das hast du wohl genau richtig verstanden... =)


----------



## Robt (17. Nov 2005)

ok dann werd ich mal versuchen so nen bissl was zu schreiben:

du hast ja schon eine Oberfläche geschrieben, wo du die ID eingeben kannst. Dieses Feld liest du aus und musst es ggf konvertieren. D.h. wenn du zum Beispiel 0815 eingibst aber die ID sind bei dir in der Form xx-xx abgespeichert.
Dann machst du eine normale SQL Abfrage (Select * From Tabelle Where ID = "der eingegebene Wert").
Das ResultSet liest du jetzt für jeden Datensatz den du erhälst aus und überträgst es in eine Tabelle, oder wie auch immer du dir es gedacht hast. Dann machst du z.B. ein Button daneben der dir das Dokument anzeigt. Dann brauchst du ja nur noch die Datei öffnen und gut ist.
Hab vor einiger Zeit sowas auch schonmal gemacht. Es ist eine gute Aufgabe und man kann dabei viel lernen, weil von vielem etwas dabei ist.

Viel Spaß beim Coden


----------

